#  > 【巍峨峻山】 公告服務區 >  > 肉球蓋印處 >  > [報到] 報到

## 流星守護者(星守)

不好意思打擾了...?
我是流星守護者(不是守護神)可以叫我星守或虎太(我是狼)
恩...是某狼狄O狛推薦的
總之請多指教!

--------------------
這裡是二十幾天後要上戰場的小戰士(去讀書啊
幾天前只能抽空註冊而已 抱歉晚了幾天
阿...請問[提問]區在哪啊...?(路痴+眼殘

----------


## 艾萊維亞拉

你好~這裡是艾萊
請多指教!
如果想要更快認識這裡的話歡迎來到聊天室喔!
不過獸數越晚越多?
總之祝你在狼之樂園玩得愉快喔!

----------


## 弦月

星守你好～
我是可愛的弦月喔OwO/
小戰士該不會是指會考吧（？這裡會考戰士+1（？
有空的話可以去聊天室坐坐，那裡有很多友善的獸喔（？
然後有什麼不清楚的都可以提出來，弦月很樂意幫你解答（？
那就大概這樣，小心別踩版龜神獸喔～
祝你在這裡玩的開心～

----------


## 帝嵐

星守你好啊～
這裡是銀星 叫我阿銀就可以了
喜歡自稱銀某
我也是即將要去會考的炮灰耶
也請多指教囉！
至於提問的話你可以直接在這個版面發文喔（就是肉球蓋印處
很多友善的獸都會幫你解答的
有空的話也歡迎進入首頁最下方的聊天室（有空的話啦
那麼也請小心版規喔（想知道詳細的話可以在這發問
最後歡迎來到狼之樂園！

----------


## 流星守護者(星守)

啊...謝謝各位的熱心...
請容許問個問題
名字可以編輯嗎?
之前(偷用)因為太趕沒注意到...
------------
總之，大家一起當砲灰吧~~(遭毆)
還有我找不到聊天室(貨真價實的路痴

----------


## 路恩。希格雷因

星守你好owo
我是魔族的路恩。希格雷因，叫我路恩就好

改名的話可以到這裡
第一次改名免費，之後再改就需要樂園幣囉
還有聊天室在首頁下方，注意是電腦版網頁

那麼就這樣，還有任何疑問都可以提出喔~
歡迎你來到樂園~

----------


## 曜狼

星守你好～～我是曜狼^^
歡迎你加入狼樂～
要提問的話，可以到下面的聊天室詢問（有獸在的話會比較省時間）
基本上獸們都是很熱心的，不過各獸有個獸的性格，偶爾還是要當心一下才好

名字的問題不清楚的說…
（看了上面）哦哦！原來有這規定（撞牆埋土

----------


## 白神七夜

星守你好 這裡是白神七夜
順帶一提興趣是畫圖和寫文章
很高興認識你 請多多指教
這裡的獸都友善 很好相處
然後也歡迎到聊天室坐坐 請小心版規
最後祝你在這裡玩得開心
以上

----------


## 傑克

星守您好，我是傑克，您可以叫我傑克(等等(?
看來樂園裡又多了一位會考鬥士惹(?
在這邊先祝您考上夢想中的學校OwO(話說讀書超麻煩的(?
話說如果想要認識更多獸的話，
可以前往首頁正下方的聊天室泡茶
總之歡迎你的到來OwO

----------


## 天狼貓

你好啊，星守
我是天狼貓
希望你會喜歡在狼樂這裡玩的愉快；有很多的獸都很友善的，所以有空時不妨到下面的聊天室跟大家聊聊天，認識認識～  :Smile:

----------


## 安安我叫土星

嗨嗨星守(◠ ▿ ◠) 我叫土星，歡迎來到狼之樂園，希望你能在這裡玩的開心，同時也要遵守版龜呦！

----------


## 孤寂白虎

星守你好啊!
我是冰虎孤寂白虎 叫我阿虎就可以了!!
歡迎你來到狼樂!!祝你玩得愉快喔!!
貼心提醒要注意版規!!不然被神受處罰我們只能目送(?

----------

